# Tried another burning



## Kenbo (Mar 20, 2016)

Wasn't really up to going into the shop today so I stayed inside and played around with my wood burner for a few hours. Not sure if I like this one or not.

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 12


----------



## David Van Asperen (Mar 20, 2016)

@Kenbo If you decide that you do not like send it my way because I KNOW it is awesome
Dave

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 20, 2016)

Ken - I like it a bunch. You didi an outstanding job on the fur. Thats the hardest part to draw much less burn. The shading on the eye makes it very accurate too.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 20, 2016)

Kool Ken.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 20, 2016)

Ken, that's a really disappointing piece to come out of your shop. It is bad man. Just send it down here and I'll get rid of it for you. I'll even send you some Mesquite to practice on, maybe you could do some good with it. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 20, 2016)

Man I need to start playing with my burner more. This is awesome! 

And don't listen to these guys... Michigan is way easier to ship to then way out whee they are.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## brown down (Mar 21, 2016)

man that is awesome ken!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BCwoodcarver (Mar 23, 2016)

Great job Ken, it works.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 23, 2016)

The broken tooth show how long in the tooth old he is. Nicely done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 23, 2016)

Nicely executed. I'm amongst those that like it! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

